# sublimation and discharge



## CharismaClothing (Nov 12, 2005)

is there a difference between sublimation printing and discharge printing??


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, discharge printing is a screen printing technique to thin out the weight of the design on the shirt, while (dye) sublimation printing is a type of digital printing that actually fuses the print to the molecules of the t-shirt which gives the print almost zero "hand" so you can't feel it when you run your hand over it.


----------

